# Advice needed: long term hospital stay (Granada)



## strandedingranada (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,

To preface this post: neither I nor my family are expats, just tourists from the UK in Spain. I couldn't find a more appropriate forum than this one, please forgive me. Also want to preface this by emphasising that I am so grateful to the Spanish healthcare system for saving my mother's life... all inconveniences pale into insignificance in light of this.

My mother and father were a few days into a two week holiday in a villa near Granada when my mother became disorientated. An ambulance was called and suspected dehydration turned out to actually be a severe brain infection which required two major operations. She is now in a hospital in Granada. After a hellish week in intensive care, thankfully a couple of days ago she was moved to the ward and is beginning her recuperation. Due to the nature of her illness it is going to be some time - weeks, months - until she is able to be repatriated to the UK.

I joined my dad as soon as I was able to. So far we have only encountered one member of staff who speaks a word of English (and everyone else seems to either avoid talking to us or gets annoyed when we do not immediately understand) so it has been challenging to say the least. I speak basic Spanish but alas my a-level course did not cover complex medical terminology.

Our delight when my mother was moved to the ward was somewhat marred by the fact we were told - when we asked about visiting hours - that someone needed to be by her side 24/7. Myself and my dad are just about managing this but alas I can't stay here indefinitely due to my job.

I am terrified about the toll being stuck in the hospital is going to take on my father (who is 65). Obviously I am going to fly back as soon as I am able to but there will still be a period where he will be unable to wash clothes, buy food and essentially care for himself as he literally is responsible for my mum - feeding, giving pills etc. His Spanish is non-existent and often the nurses give complex instructions about administering medications which I am barely able to understand - he will have no chance alone. Let alone be able to interpret the doctor's update which seems to happen for about 30 seconds once every few days.

So my questions are as follows... any one been in this situation before and have any advice? It just feels like a nightmare that we're still waiting to wake up from. Is there such a thing as a person who we could hire for a few hours a couple of times a week to take care of my mum whilst my dad catches up on sleep/does errands etc? What should I be Googling to find this kind of person in Granada?

Am just so desperately sad and worried.

Thank you for reading
Nicola


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nicola, big hugs to you and your family. That sounds like an absolute nightmare. I have nothing to add other than please, get in touch with a consulate in the area. I am sure some of our forum members will be able to help. However, I think it would be worth talking to the consulate. 

You can find contact information here: https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-madrid#our-services

I have sent a private message to the "UKinSpain" member on this forum. If I understand correctly, they are either the Embassy or a consulate. I hope they can help!

Again, lots of love and thoughts for you. This is a tough enough situation if you speak fluent Spanish. I can't imagine what it's like for you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Have you got a laptop or a tablet? If so, download an offline translation programme. Lonely Planet do one but there are others. That means if you want to ask a question in Spanish, you type it in English and then press "translate". Of course, it works the other way too. We first used this during my first encounter with the Spanish health service in Cacares, where again very few of the staff spoke English. Once they got hold of the idea of the translator, they absolutely loved it. The translation isn't 100% perfect but it was definitely good enough to convey medical terms. It is a good idea to "translate" instructions on how to use it and have these on the screen so newbies can see how it works.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to add this. Google "carers Granada". I don't know about Granada (we are coming to Valencia) but there are commercial organisations which employ carers to come to your home - and I'm sure hospitals as well - in parts of Spain and some employ English speaking nurses and carers. I was researching this because OH and I wanted to know what our options were if one of us fell seriously ill and the other was in the very situation you now find yourself in. The rates weren't that expensive as far as I could see - about 17 euros an hour for basic care.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you contacted your Insurer?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

such a difficult situation to be in 

yes, as said - get in touch with the consulate - if they can't actually help they will be able to put you in touch with someone who can - & google 'age concern Spain' - they are pretty much over the entire country


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Meatloaf- 17 euros an hour adds up to a lot over 24 hours Especially if you only have a state pension, and it sounds as if this lady needs round the clock care.
I may be wrong, but I can't see how the Consul could help in a situation which requires hands on care
I have been in a very similar situation, stayed with my husband, who needed total care for 5 weeks, and I know just how hard it is to sort out not only the needs of the sick person, but your own needs, washing, money, changes of clothes, ensuring your home, garden and pool are maintained in your absence as well as dealing with staff who can't speak a word of English, in a hospital which may be a long way from home, and not near shops for the necessities you will need.
It is physically and mentally exhausting.
The carer cannot rest properly, sleeping in a recliner chair, in a room where there will be another patient and all that entails, loads of visitors,TV blaring at all hours, lack of privacy etc.
However good friends and neighbours are , they have their own lives, and often their own worries to deal with, and can't be expected to provide nursing care while you have a break.
Relatives may fly over but it can only be for a short while, their own families and work obviously taking priority.
There is no easy answer.
Nursing auxiliaries could, and in my opinion should take on more of the nursing care, especially in cases where they can see that only one person is doing the caring, unlike in the case of a Spanish patient, where a vast extended family care in turn.
Nursing agencies are not the answer, unless the patient is very wealthy.
It's something that will become more of a problem , and there is a need for something like Hospital " Angels" who could help in times of need, as a registered charity, bit like the Hospital friends in UK, but they don't have to help with the nursing.
It's a very frightening situation to be in, and even now I look back, and don't know how I coped, so can't imagine the situation in which a frail person has to do all this for the affected partner.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You could try the Red Cross (Cruz Roja) they are active in the area.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> You could try the Red Cross (Cruz Roja) they are active in the area.


Would they provide nursing care while the carer has a rest or goes home for changes of clothes etc?
I don't think so
If you are elderly, with your husband/ wife needing 24 hr attention in hospital, which may be far away from where you live, unless you have a wide circle of obliging friends, or are very well off , or have a family member fly out to assist, which is unlikely for long term needs, I'm afraid you are in a terrible position.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Would they provide nursing care while the carer has a rest or goes home for changes of clothes etc?
> I don't think so
> If you are elderly, with your husband/ wife needing 24 hr attention in hospital, which may be far away from where you live, unless you have a wide circle of obliging friends, or are very well off , or have a family member fly out to assist, which is unlikely for long term needs, I'm afraid you are in a terrible position.


If you don't ask you don't get!
Age Concern operates in Spain, but the webs down at the moment. Try getting in touch via Age Concern UK
Which hospital is she in? I could try sending a mail in Spanish to see if they can give any help


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

You could also try the British Legion.

Baza sub branch looks to be the nearest 

District Area - Spain North - The Royal British Legion.

Another thought might be to try your work and ask for compassionate leave for say a month.

Note to moderator. Could you open up the posters PM box,if it isn't already, so that anyone able to offer assistance could do so via PM (private message) . I think as time goes on it won't just be relief from caring that is needed.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nicola, my heart goes out to you and your family. a similar nightmare happened to my mother and Father in Majorca, ten years ago now. My parents had travel insurance with Royal Bank of Scotland and I can only say they were a godsend. Once my Mother was out of intensive care they arranged to fly her back home to uk on a private medical jet manned with 2 doctors. as a previous post says speak to your insurance company they have specialised advisers who deal with these situations.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

saj51 said:


> Nicola, my heart goes out to you and your family. a similar nightmare happened to my mother and Father in Majorca, ten years ago now. My parents had travel insurance with Royal Bank of Scotland and I can only say they were a godsend. Once my Mother was out of intensive care they arranged to fly her back home to uk on a private medical jet manned with 2 doctors. as a previous post says speak to your insurance company they have specialised advisers who deal with these situations.


That's probably the best advice so far!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

saj51 said:


> Nicola, my heart goes out to you and your family. a similar nightmare happened to my mother and Father in Majorca, ten years ago now. My parents had travel insurance with Royal Bank of Scotland and I can only say they were a godsend. Once my Mother was out of intensive care they arranged to fly her back home to uk on a private medical jet manned with 2 doctors. as a previous post says speak to your insurance company they have specialised advisers who deal with these situations.


What about credit cards? I know in the US that if you buy your flights with a credit card you have health insurance, which often includes evacuation.


----------



## strandedingranada (Jun 23, 2014)

I continue to be overwhelmed by the kindness of strangers - from the holiday villa owner who refused to leave my dad's side in the hospital for the first 30 hours until I arrived through to right now, as I sit next to my mum and read your kind words and helpful suggestions with tears in my eyes. Wow. I can't thank you enough.

The insurance company are currently trying to liaise with the hospital to obtain my mother's hospital records - understandably they can't do anything until they get hold of these. Hopefully our options re: repatriation will become clearer in the coming days. The paranoid side of me worries that they might find a loophole and not help us but the rational side of me reminds me that the cause of my mum's illness was not caused by a preexisting condition and everything was properly disclosed on the insurance application. Because of the pressure that flying places on the brain, repatriation might not be as quick a process as is standard, but Googling has informed me that flying at low altitude might be an option.

I have agreed with work that I can take an additional week off so I will be here until next weekend which has been a big relief for me and my dad.

Overall am feeling much more positive than I was when I wrote the initial post - your replies were the reason for that. Thank you thank you thank you. We will get through this because we have no other option. I hope that someday soon we can look back on this episode and laugh at the absurdity of it all.


----------



## strandedingranada (Jun 23, 2014)

Extranjero, just wanted to say a particular thanks to you for articulating the difficulties perfectly. I'm am so sorry that you had to go through 5 weeks of this agony. It is amazing what challenges people can overcome when they have no other choice.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just another contact that may be useful even just for some advice on repatriation to a hospital in the right part of the UK, take care and stay strong

The Department of Health has a small team based in several consulates in Spain. Contact the Healthcare Team for more information about accessing healthcare in Spain specific to your circumstances.
Telephone: 902 109 356 (if calling from within Spain)
Telephone: +34 91 334 2194 (international number) 
Fax: +34 96 514 0528 or 00 34 91 714 6403 
Email: [email protected]


----------

